# Can I buy the Knipex comfort grips on their own?



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> Bought me the american style Knipex linesmen on my trip to the states at lowes, but they didn't have the comfort grips, but after a couple days of use I really miss the comfort grip on my kliens.
> 
> So can I get the grips on their own?


I seriously doubt it.
I am considering putting Klein Tenite grips on my Knipex dipped-grip linemans.
I will call them Kleipex. (Of course the Klein Tenite grips are definitely *not* 'cushion', but they do provide more surface area to spread pressure out on the hand).
Or, you can buy a Klein Journeyman series pliers. I had the grips pull right off them. Epoxy those grips on the Knipex. :whistling2: Then, they'd be Kleipex Journeyman lineman pliers, German-American... 
...say, maybe that's what I will do with my Knipex American-style lineman pliers... and put the Tenite grips on the Kleins.
...Options, options, options...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I dig the cushion grips on the combos but I prefer dipped on knipex *****. About six years ago I had klein linesmen with dipped handles and I liked them much more than the klein w/ cushion style grips. 
Maybe there is a difference, but I don't think cushion grips are that big of a deal.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I dig the cushion grips on the combos but I prefer dipped on knipex *****. About six years ago I had klein linesmen with dipped handles and I liked them much more than the klein w/ cushion style grips.
> Maybe there is a difference, but I don't think cushion grips are that big of a deal.


I believe there is a slight difference when you compare Klein lineman dipped pliers to Knipex lineman dipped pliers side by side. What I have noticed is that the Kleins handles are slightly wider (where they would sit in the palm when you squeeze the handles together). 

So, Klein dipped handle grips may seem a bit more comfortable than Knipex dipped handle grips.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> I believe there is a slight difference when you compare Klein lineman dipped pliers to Knipex lineman dipped pliers side by side. What I have noticed is that the Kleins handles are slightly wider (where they would sit in the palm when you squeeze the handles together).
> 
> So, Klein dipped handle grips may seem a bit more comfortable than Knipex dipped handle grips.


I've never owned a pair of knipex dipped linesmen so I wouldn't know. It's been awhile since I owned the Klein dipped, but I remember liking them.
All I know is the comfort style Kleins linesman I have are awful, and I never liked using them.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> I seriously doubt it.
> I am considering putting Klein Tenite grips on my Knipex dipped-grip linemans.
> I will call them Kleipex. (Of course the Klein Tenite grips are definitely *not* 'cushion', but they do provide more surface area to spread pressure out on the hand).
> Or, you can buy a Klein Journeyman series pliers. I had the grips pull right off them. Epoxy those grips on the Knipex. :whistling2: Then, they'd be Kleipex Journeyman lineman pliers, German-American...
> ...


I have a set of J2000 kleins where the handles pull off of too... think they would actually fit? lol




Rudeboy said:


> I dig the cushion grips on the combos but I prefer dipped on knipex *****. About six years ago I had klein linesmen with dipped handles and I liked them much more than the klein w/ cushion style grips.
> Maybe there is a difference, but I don't think cushion grips are that big of a deal.


I tried the dipped, but the comfort grip is just way better to me.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> I have a set of J2000 kleins where the handles pull off of too... think they would actually fit? lol
> 
> I tried the dipped, but the comfort grip is just way better to me.


Maybe, maybe not. If the Knipex handles are slightly narrower, it may just be enough to make it not work. Of course, a good two-part epoxy, like what is holding my J2000 grips on my Kleins now, may take up any gaps or voids.

Check it out before you go an cut off Knipex's red grips, or you may end up using them with no grips at all, like I did with my Kleins for a few weeks before I finally epoxied them back on.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Maybe, maybe not. If the Knipex handles are slightly narrower, it may just be enough to make it not work. Of course, a good two-part epoxy, like what is holding my J2000 grips on my Kleins now, may take up any gaps or voids.
> 
> Check it out before you go an cut off Knipex's red grips, or you may end up using them with no grips at all, like I did with my Kleins for a few weeks before I finally epoxied them back on.


Hmm its pretty hard to tell, they look close, lol. 
I just don't want to cut the dip off if they wont work :O 
A good resin epoxy would probably fill any gaps and set hard, but what if I cant get the grips on? lol. My J2000 are slightly longer then my knipex if I line up the hinge, the heads are the same though.

On my kleins I found that if the handle came off just use spray paint on the metal handle, nice wet dripping coat of paint and then slide the handle back on and wipe off any paint that comes out, let it sit for an hour and then its good and stuck again, lasts about 5 months, so about twice as long as the factory glue does.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I seriously doubt it.
> I am considering putting Klein Tenite grips on my Knipex dipped-grip linemans.
> I will call them Kleipex. (Of course the Klein Tenite grips are definitely *not* 'cushion', but they do provide more surface area to spread pressure out on the hand).
> Or, you can buy a Klein Journeyman series pliers. I had the grips pull right off them. Epoxy those grips on the Knipex. :whistling2: Then, they'd be Kleipex Journeyman lineman pliers, German-American...
> ...


The Klein tenite grips don't fit Knipex linesman's worth a darn; you have to use the Ideal tenite grips.


----------

